# Now I've seen it all!!



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Where do local councils recruit their highways employees??

They would do better if they went to the zoo I reckon! 8O 8O

Out walking the dog today, and the surveyors (or whoever?) have been round our local lanes with their yellow spray can marking out the potholes to be filled. _(This of course suggests that the pothole-filling team can't recognise a pothole when they see one!!)_

One in particular was full of water which had iced over.

Yes . . . . . . you have guessed!!

The little yellow circle with the cross in it was beautifully drawn, *on the ice*.

You couldn't write the script!! 8O :roll:

Dave :roll:


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Now I've seen it all*

No really you have not..........years ago we lived in a council house and had a problem with our Parkray, council guy came round to repair glass, took hot coals out of the fire and put them into our plastic coal bucket which promptly melted into our new carpet :roll: :roll: :roll: 
Chris


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Here in Cornwall the gritters were out at 2.00 pm on the A30 where the traffic is doing 70mph, blowing the grit to the side :? :? 

curlyboy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Dave, if the pot hole guys are a private firm, which most are, the contract will stipulate that they only do what is marked. Left to themselves contractors would do as much as possible to maximise earnings and profits. Councils can't afford to maintain roads in A1 condition so they only do the worst bits.

Stupid surveyor all the same, probably a graduate, Alan.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Gritting on M62 this afternoon Goole to Hull.
No snow plenty of traffic blasting it away.

Dave p

Why jokes and trivia. Have we no FACT forums :lol:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Ahhh but you see if all those people have some on their wheels they are then moving it along the roads which saves them having to send more gritters out.


----------

